# Hand painted kitchen cabinets



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey guys, a new post on my blog, an in depth interview with a kitchen painting specialist from the united kingdom. Hop it is of benefit to some of you ;-) 

https://asogenius.wordpress.com/


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Mike this is great stuff
I would love to find a cross reference to some u s paints 
It is amazing he gets such great results With non oil paints


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

hey, just read that entire article. Good to see a professional in action.


----------



## Joe black (Oct 9, 2013)

Fantastic Mike..


----------



## HennessyPainting (Mar 23, 2015)

Great article!
_______________________
www.hennessypainting.com


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Wowsers!


----------



## Brian C (Oct 8, 2011)

I always hand paint my cabinets.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

The contractor that I used to work for hand painted everything. I used to do it that way too, but I'm finding I like a spray finish more and more on cabinets and front doors.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Very nice work. Not always easy to find clients willing to pay for such quality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mypropainters (Sep 16, 2015)

Wow, this is awesome work Mike!!!


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I too always hand paint my kitchens. I'm surprised he doesn't remove the doors prior to painting. I prefer to move the doors to a separate work space and remove all the hardware first..


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. Aside from some consessions to modern products and tools (dustless power sander), pretty much a time tested process that was used by everyone prior to spayers coming on the scene. It's interesting that he prefers a Purdy.

(Sorry for the earlier confusion. Posted from my phone and no idea why a previously quoted post from another thread showed up. Also, thanks to some more alert members for letting me know about it and to Gough for going ahead and fixing it.)


----------



## damonp39 (Nov 26, 2015)

Hines Painting said:


> The contractor that I used to work for hand painted everything. I used to do it that way too, but I'm finding I like a spray finish more and more on cabinets and front doors.


Man spraying is the way to go especially in new construction. I spray everything in the house except walls,window casings and baseboards. The ceilings,crown,door casings,kitchen cabinets and doors and bathroom vanity's and doors. Closet shelves and any add ons such shoe racks,etc..


----------



## AlphaWolf (Nov 23, 2014)

damonp39 said:


> Man spraying is the way to go especially in new construction. I spray everything in the house except walls,window casings and baseboards. The ceilings,crown,door casings,kitchen cabinets and doors and bathroom vanity's and doors. Closet shelves and any add ons such shoe racks,etc..



I spray everything but the walls my self. Better finish, goes faster. Win Win in every way. Even more so on trim as it gets painted so much faster looks so much better.


----------

